# Exersises for lower tricep mass?



## Juan-pierre (Dec 28, 2013)

Im currently doing weighted dips, bench, and pulldowns. but im struggling to add mass to the lower part of my triceps. any ideas or exersises that you guys would recommend?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 28, 2013)

close grip bench adds mass..All the tri moves u mentioned work well.Hit the tries after u killed the chest u will need fewer exercises to get them sore


----------



## Juan-pierre (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh i forgot to ask, what rep ranges works best for mass, currently doing 10, 8, 6


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 28, 2013)

Juan-pierre said:


> Oh i forgot to ask, what rep ranges works best for mass, currently doing 10, 8, 6



I use lower reps 4-6 on close grip bench or 3 plate dips.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 28, 2013)

Juan-pierre said:


> Oh i forgot to ask, what rep ranges works best for mass, currently doing 10, 8, 6



I saw your intro posts, and you are young and new too lifting.

I think you'd be best off running a 5x5 type program for awhile to develop a good, solid base.

When building a brick shit-house, you have to start with a good foundation.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 28, 2013)

I agree with DieYoungStrong...either a 5x5 or a 5/3/1 program would work great for you.
Being new to weight lifting, building a proper foundation will help you achieve higher goals in the long run. Learn the compound lifts, eat, and sleep. Keep it simple.

But to answer your question about triceps, I keep it in the 8-12 rep range, but I often switch it up and go high reps of about 15. I do a lot of my tricep work with cables to increase the "time under tension"

Best of luck


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pay attention to the position of your elbows.  Keep them locked in and tucked close to the body.  Don't let the elbows flare outward allowing delts/pecs to become more involved.  Make weighted dips a staple of your tricep exercises.  When doing them (for tri as primary), keep your body vertical and elbows tight to your side.  Go down only until the tris are parallel to the ground.  Any farther and it tends to strain the shoulders.  If you have a tendency to lean forward into it, keep your legs straight down like your trying to touch the floor instead of curling them up behind you.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 28, 2013)

JM presses.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 28, 2013)

joliver said:


> JM presses.



You PLers and your acronyms. I dont know them lol. What does that stand for Jol?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> You PLers and your acronyms. I dont know them lol. What does that stand for Jol?



lol... its just what they are called. The guy that created it was named JM Blakely


----------



## Joliver (Dec 28, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> You PLers and your acronyms. I dont know them lol. What does that stand for Jol?



Actually, POB is misinformed...JM stands for "jumping monkey."  The "jumping monkey press"  is world renowned for putting mass on your arms.  You stand on your hands and press up on the bar (smith machine--obviously) until you fracture  something.  The fracture creates instant swelling--look at all dem gainz....


----------



## Juan-pierre (Dec 29, 2013)

widehips71 said:


> Pay attention to the position of your elbows.  Keep them locked in and tucked close to the body.  Don't let the elbows flare outward allowing delts/pecs to become more involved.  Make weighted dips a staple of your tricep exercises.  When doing them (for tri as primary), keep your body vertical and elbows tight to your side.  Go down only until the tris are parallel to the ground.  Any farther and it tends to strain the shoulders.  If you have a tendency to lean forward into it, keep your legs straight down like your trying to touch the floor instead of curling them up behind you.


yes, i tend to flare my elbows a bit, and going down to low, with gives my chest more of a workout than my tris. thanks for the advice-will do


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 10, 2014)

Of course u should always warm up first b4 u do any heavy lifts like close grip bench or weighted dips. I usually stick around 8 - 12 reps and maybe sometimes if there r some sexy babes around I'll load the weight up even more and go for 4 - 6 reps...." IT'S NOT SHOWING OFF IF U CAN BACK IT UP"


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

I think CG bench, dips, presses, JM presses, and lying tricep extensions should be plenty for anyone's triceps.


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 11, 2014)

Use board presses with a close grip. 3 board works well.
Incline elbows out dumb. Ext. will definitely hammer your lower triceps.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2014)

dont forget the rope!


----------

